# General prop question Panga 14 skiff w /25 johnson



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd go lower pitch if I was you but no way to tell unless you know your rpm. Panga s are heavy so if it was me I would go 10x12 . But the top rpm of that motor should be is 5500


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

Dude you wana sell me that 30hp carb or what? lord know I can use the exstra umph to get to my holes a little faster.


----------

